# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  نحوه خواندن مبحث حرکت شناسی در دو هفته

## fantom

سلام من الان فیزیک پیش نقره ای گاج رو نگاه کردم دیدم فصل ح کت شناسیش 200ص هست ازمون 24 مهرم کل حرکت شناسی رو امتحان میگیره( تقریبا کلش میشه) خب اینو چجوری میشه خوند؟؟؟  حتی اگه هر روز چهار پنج ساعتم وقت بذارم فکر نکنم بشه تمومش کرد در ضمن،  مدرسه و بقیه درسها هم هستن راستی،  حرکت شناسی فصل مهمیه؟؟  چند تا تست ازش میاد؟

----------


## Mr Sky

تا صفحه ی 17 هست + فیزیک دو فصل حرکت شناسیش...کل حرکت شناسی کجا بود
.
.تازه تو همون 17 صفحه پیش در واقع مرور حرکت شناسی سال دومه

----------


## mohamad.b

فقط تستای ستاره دار گاجو یزن

----------


## fantom

> تا صفحه ی 17 هست + فیزیک دو فصل حرکت شناسیش...کل حرکت شناسی کجا بود
> .
> .تازه تو همون 17 صفحه پیش در واقع مرور حرکت شناسی سال دومه




همونی که شما میگی 430 تست و بیش از 30_40 تا درسنامه داره 

کمه؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> همونی که شما میگی 430 تست و بیش از 30_40 تا درسنامه داره 
> 
> کمه؟؟؟؟


یعنی کتاب پیش گاج تا شروع مبحث سقوط ازاد 430تست داره؟؟؟
.
.پیش الگو که حدود 160تا تست بیشتر نداره

----------


## optician

نشر الگو 435 تا تست داره

من شماره فرد ها رو دارم میزنم میرم جلو ... هربارهم که تست میزنم 30 تا بیشتر نمیزنم ( بخاطر تعدادش توی کنکور ) ، نهایتا دو هفته طول میکشه تا 200 تا تست رو بزنم

اما درباره روش خوندن ، من پیشنهاد نمیکنم هر درسنامه رو بخونید بعد تست ها رو بزنید من نظرم اینه که یکبار همه درسنامه ها رو بخون ( مثل جزوه ) بعدش شروع کن به حل کردن تست ها
درضمن حرکت شناسی خیلی مبحث ساده هست

----------


## newpath

بدی آزمونا همینه ... شما میخوای هر جوری شده این مبحثو تمام کنی حتی اگه مفهومی یادش نگیری ...

----------


## Mr Sky

> نشر الگو 435 تا تست داره
> 
> من شماره فرد ها رو دارم میزنم میرم جلو ... هربارهم که تست میزنم 30 تا بیشتر نمیزنم ( بخاطر تعدادش توی کنکور ) ، نهایتا دو هفته طول میکشه تا 200 تا تست رو بزنم
> 
> اما درباره روش خوندن ، من پیشنهاد نمیکنم هر درسنامه رو بخونید بعد تست ها رو بزنید من نظرم اینه که یکبار همه درسنامه ها رو بخون ( مثل جزوه ) بعدش شروع کن به حل کردن تست ها
> درضمن حرکت
> شناسی خیلی مبحث ساده هست


الگو تا بحث سثوط ازاد که تو ازمون اول میاد حدود 160 تست داره

----------


## optician

> الگو تا بحث سثوط ازاد که تو ازمون اول میاد حدود 160 تست داره


 :Yahoo (77): سقوط آزاد توی درس دوم دوم دبیرستان اومده باید تست های سقوط آزاد هم بزنیم...

صفحه 63 چاپ جدید نشرالگو اگه داشته باشی آخیر سوال شماره زده 435

----------


## Mr Sky

> سقوط آزاد توی درس دوم دوم دبیرستان اومده باید تست های سقوط آزاد هم بزنیم...
> 
> صفحه 63 چاپ جدید نشرالگو اگه داشته باشی آخیر سوال شماره زده 435


نیومده .....میشه شماره ی صفحه ای که سقوط ازاد توش اومده "کتاب درسی"رو بگید
...
.
.من از کتاب اموزش الگو استفاده میکنم....احتمالا منظور شما کتاب تستش هست

----------


## Orwell

سقوط ازاد مگه جز برنامه ازمون این هفتس ؟

----------


## rez657

74
به نظر من با برنامه آزمون نمی شه چیزی یاد گرفت تلاش الکی یه فقط بدرد کسی میخوره ک مطلبو قبلا بلد باشه بخاد تست کار کنه

----------


## namkarbary

سلام
هفته اول مفهوم و نمودار بخون(حداقل نمودار که تو کنکور سوال قطعی داره کامل بخون  ببندش خیلی هم آسونه)
هفته دوم  سقوط آزاد و اگه وقت شد دو بعد بخون و سعی کن سلکت نکنی..همه تستاشو بزن تا به تسلط برسی وگرنه خوندنت فایده ای نداره...زیاد به آزمون توجه نکن مهم یادگیریه..
موفق باشی

----------


## optician

> نیومده .....میشه شماره ی صفحه ای که سقوط ازاد توش اومده "کتاب درسی"رو بگید
> ...
> .
> .من از کتاب اموزش الگو استفاده میکنم....احتمالا منظور شما کتاب تستش هست



من کتابم چاپ 91 هست
صفحه 64 تمرین 12 و 13

احتمالا توی کتاب چاپ جدید سقوط آزاد حذف شده باشه

----------


## Mr Sky

> سقوط ازاد مگه جز برنامه ازمون این هفتس ؟


نه نیست......ولی دوستان میگن چون تو سال دوم اومده باید خودندش در صورتی که تنها مباحثی که تو سال دوم به اشاره شده اینا هستن:
مکان و جابجایی
سرعت متوسط و لحظه ای
حدکت یکنواخت
شتاب متوسط و لحظه ای
حرکت با شتاب ثابت
..
.
.
در واقع 17 صفحه ی اول پیش که تو ازمون میاد همون سال دوم هست

----------


## optician

> سقوط ازاد مگه جز برنامه ازمون این هفتس ؟


گاج بله! 
قلمچی نمیدونم!

----------


## Mr Sky

> من کتابم چاپ 91 هست
> صفحه 64 تمرین 12 و 13
> 
> احتمالا توی کتاب چاپ جدید سقوط آزاد حذف شده باشه


خوب کتابتون باید چاپ 92باشه واسه کنکور 95
تو چاپ 92 فصل دو تا صفحه ی 50هست"25تا50"

----------


## optician

> نه نیست......ولی دوستان میگن چون تو سال دوم اومده باید خودندش در صورتی که تنها مباحثی که تو سال دوم به اشاره شده اینا هستن:
> مکان و جابجایی
> سرعت متوسط و لحظه ای
> حدکت یکنواخت
> شتاب متوسط و لحظه ای
> حرکت با شتاب ثابت
> ..
> .
> .
> در واقع 17 صفحه ی اول پیش که تو ازمون میاد همون سال دوم هست


این عکسو از کتاب سال دوم گرفتم... احتمالا حذف شده باشه

----------


## optician

> خوب کتابتون باید چاپ 92باشه واسه کنکور 95
> تو چاپ 92 فصل دو تا صفحه ی 50هست"25تا50"


بله میدونم ولی چون نکته جدیدی اضافه نشده فرقی نمیکنه...ممنون از توجه شما

----------


## Mr Sky

از روی هر کتابی که میخونید تا اول سقوط بخونید
.
.یکم به برنامه ی ازمون بیشتر دقت کنید

----------


## rez657

تو شک ام امرو برنامه رو نیگاه کردم بعضی جاهاشو شخصی سازی کردم  درکل هنو می ترسم فقط بدوام برسم سر ازمونا    خیلیا می گن بی برنامه بدرد نمی خوره به نظر من با برنامه ههم عالی نیس مهم اینه یاد بگیری حلا هرجوری ک بهتره یکی شاید تو 14 روز یاد بگیره چون قبلا خونده ولی یکی که نخونده چیزی نمی تونه اگه بخاد با ازمونم بره بی فایدس چون فقط دویده من خودم برا ازمون تابستان اصلا تست درس درمون زیست نتونستم بزنم فقط خوندم روزنامه وار با سرعت بالا اخرشم هیچی نفهمیئم  
خوب ب نظر من ببین چجوری یاد میگیری اول با ازمون برو جلو اگه دیدی نمی رسی فقط درسای روئ ک میرسی با ازمون برو جلو بقیه رو خودت بخونه اروم اروم ولی یجوری بخون ک از جای ک خوندی سوال اومد تستشو چش بسته بزنی 
موفق باشی
96

----------


## optician

> فیزیک خیلی سبز کسی نداره ؟
> خوبه ؟


نشرالگو و خیلی سبز هردو عالین

----------


## mohamad.b

تو چاپ جدید سقوط ازاد از سال دوم حذف شده و بصورت کامل تو فیزیک پیش اومده و جز ازمون 24 قلمچی نیست

----------


## Mr Sky

> این عکسو از کتاب سال دوم گرفتم... احتمالا حذف شده باشه


تو کتاب چاپ 92 هیچکدوم نیومده

----------


## optician

> از روی هر کتابی که میخونید تا اول سقوط بخونید
> .
> .یکم به برنامه ی ازمون بیشتر دقت کنید


من با توجه به فصل دوم سال دوم تصمیم گرفته بودم سقوط آزاد رو بخونم که خوشبختانه از کتاب دوم حذف شده بود

----------


## doctor Hastii

> سقوط آزاد توی درس دوم دوم دبیرستان اومده باید تست های سقوط آزاد هم بزنیم...
> 
> صفحه 63 چاپ جدید نشرالگو اگه داشته باشی آخیر سوال شماره زده 435


سقوط آزاد از کتاب دوم دبیرستان حذف شده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nima7

من نمیدونم دوستان عزیز چه علاقه وافری به خرید کتاب دارن!
دوستان هر ساله معمولا تیپ تست های ثابتی از مبحث سینماتیک و دینامیک مطرح میشن . وقتی بشینید تست های 12 سال اخیر رو نگاه کنید به خوبی متوجه میشید که سوالات سینماتیک تا حد بسیار زیادی پیچیدگی خاصی ندارن!
پس من بهتون فقط توصیه میکنم سوالات کنکور 12 سال اخیر رو موشکافانه حل کنید چون هر کدوم از اونها احتمال داره در سال اینده مورد توجه قرار بگیره.
اگر میخواید خودتونو اذیت کنید هم برید سراغ تست های تالیفی و .... که در اخر هم میبینید که کنکور از شما چه چیز مشخصی انتظار داشته و شما چه مسیر دشواری رو برای مطالعه انتخاب کردید.....
اگر فرصت یاری میکرد تیپ های مشخص رو براتون در میاوردم و تضمین هم میدادم که در کنکور 95 مطرح خواهند شد اما حیف که زمان کمی دارم...

----------


## aliseydali

> سلام من الان فیزیک پیش نقره ای گاج رو نگاه کردم دیدم فصل ح کت شناسیش 200ص هست ازمون 24 مهرم کل حرکت شناسی رو امتحان میگیره( تقریبا کلش میشه) خب اینو چجوری میشه خوند؟؟؟  حتی اگه هر روز چهار پنج ساعتم وقت بذارم فکر نکنم بشه تمومش کرد در ضمن،  مدرسه و بقیه درسها هم هستن راستی،  حرکت شناسی فصل مهمیه؟؟  چند تا تست ازش میاد؟


داداش من کی گفته ازمون 24 مهر کامل حرکت شناسی میاد 45 درصدش 24 مهر و 45 درصدش ازمون بعدی و 10 درصدش به همراه دینامیک.در ازمون سوم 

هیچ کس نمیتونه حرکت شناسی رو تو یه هفته کامل بخونه 

تقریبا برای حرکت شناسی 30 روز وقت داری و طوری که من حساب کردم گاج نقره ای این فصلش 700 تست داره که اگه روزی 30 تست ستاره دار کار کنی تقریبا حدودای 3 هفته تمومش میکنی یه هفته هم برای مرورش 


موفق باشی

----------


## aliseydali

> من نمیدونم دوستان عزیز چه علاقه وافری به خرید کتاب دارن!
> دوستان هر ساله معمولا تیپ تست های ثابتی از مبحث سینماتیک و دینامیک مطرح میشن . وقتی بشینید تست های 12 سال اخیر رو نگاه کنید به خوبی متوجه میشید که سوالات سینماتیک تا حد بسیار زیادی پیچیدگی خاصی ندارن!
> پس من بهتون فقط توصیه میکنم سوالات کنکور 12 سال اخیر رو موشکافانه حل کنید چون هر کدوم از اونها احتمال داره در سال اینده مورد توجه قرار بگیره.
> اگر میخواید خودتونو اذیت کنید هم برید سراغ تست های تالیفی و .... که در اخر هم میبینید که کنکور از شما چه چیز مشخصی انتظار داشته و شما چه مسیر دشواری رو برای مطالعه انتخاب کردید.....
> اگر فرصت یاری میکرد تیپ های مشخص رو براتون در میاوردم و تضمین هم میدادم که در کنکور 95 مطرح خواهند شد اما حیف که زمان کمی دارم...


دوست عزیز من با حرفتون موافق نیستم اگه قرار بود سوالای گذشته رو یخونیم و بریم سر کنکور که همه فیزیکو ص100 میزدن


بهتره یه نگاهی به تست های 94 بندازید

----------


## S.N.M19

با تست های مهم شروع کنید و یا یک در میان تست زده شود

----------


## daniad

http://www.chap.sch.ir/sites/default...023-C293-2.pdf
سقوط آزاد هست تو این 17 صفحه ولی تو خود برنامه نوشته (حرکت در 1 بعد ) 
تو آزمون بعدی سقوط آزاد و حرکت در 2 بعد هم نوشته 
یعنی تو آزمون 24 ام سقوط آزاد نیست 
حرکت شناسی کلا یه بخش خیلی مفهومیه که فقط با تمرین و تکرار در طول زمان بهش مسلط میشید و اصلا سعی نکن تو 2 هفته جمعش کنی اگه تا الان نخوندی 
بنظر من تقسیم بندی کن یه طوری که به آزمون دوم یا سوم برسی اگه نمیتونی تو این مدت جمعش کنی 
حرکت اولش سخت بنظر میاد ولی یکی از اون درساییه که تا چند ماه از یادت نمیره و زیاد مرور نمیخواد

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام من الان فیزیک پیش نقره ای گاج رو نگاه کردم دیدم فصل ح کت شناسیش 200ص هست ازمون 24 مهرم کل حرکت شناسی رو امتحان میگیره( تقریبا کلش میشه) خب اینو چجوری میشه خوند؟؟؟  حتی اگه هر روز چهار پنج ساعتم وقت بذارم فکر نکنم بشه تمومش کرد در ضمن،  مدرسه و بقیه درسها هم هستن راستی،  حرکت شناسی فصل مهمیه؟؟  چند تا تست ازش میاد؟


الان و فعلا چند تست و انتخاب کن و کار کن. 
شما در طول سال باید این 200 صفحه رو بخونی.

----------


## magicboy

> الان و فعلا چند تست و انتخاب کن و کار کن. شما در طول سال باید این 200 صفحه رو بخونی.


درودطبق چه معیاری تست انتخاب کنیم؟و اینکه سوالاتتون تو ازمون خواهیم دید؟

----------


## Hellion

تو یه روز کامل فصلو بخون خلاصه نویسیش کن از فرداش فقط تست تست تست ...  شاید یه هفته کشید تموم شدی ...

----------


## INFERNAL

اولا اینکه باید تا قبل از سقوط آزاد بخونیم
دوما اینکه من این کار رو میکنم:
اولا تستای ستاره دار رو میزنم وقتی تموم شد میرم یک قدم تا صد بعد اگه وقت موند اول برمیگردم تستای غلط و علامت دار خودم رو میزنم بعدش اگه بازم تونستم تستای سراسری بدون ستاره رو میزنم
یادت باشه قرار نیست همه ی تستا زده بشه اگه مثلا حرکت 400 تا تست داره باید اینارو تا آخر سال با تستای پوششی بزنیم

----------


## Fighter_queen

ولی اگه گفته تا ص۱۷ینی سقوط آزاد هم هست .رو چه حسابی میگین تا سر سقوط آزاد؟؟!

----------


## khaan

در حال حاضر تست های ستاره دار حل بشه کافیه. (از روی گاج) بعدا اگه وقت اضافه اومد میشه رفت سراغ یک گام تا صد

----------


## محمد نادری

> درودطبق چه معیاری تست انتخاب کنیم؟و اینکه سوالاتتون تو ازمون خواهیم دید؟


معیار خاصی نداره. فقط با توجه به وقت روزانه چند تست رو به صورت تصادفی انتخاب کنید. و بعد جواب دادن، پاسخ اون سوالارو بررسی کنید. 
هر آزمونی چند تا از تست‌ها رو کار کنید، میبینید همه تست‌ها تموم شده.
اما در مورد سوال دومتون: احتمالاً!

----------


## 8521633

خوندن هر 12 تا درسنامه تقریبا 90 دقیقه طول میکشه و توی هر 90 دقیقه تقریبا 110 تا تست میشه زد
این بحثا و حرفا واسه چیه اخه!!!!!!
کلا 400 تا تست با درسنامه تقریبا حدود 10ساعت طول میکشه

Galexy Note 10.1

----------


## nima7

به تاپیک من که در همین موضوع است سری بزنید
سوالات سینماتیک فیزیک94 که تکراری بودند!

----------

